# Why the strong Ne?



## LibertyPrime (Dec 17, 2010)

I don't quite understand this. I have tried actively making Ne use smaller in the keys to cognition test and it doesn't seem to be working. No matter how far I push it back within reasonable limit...its still stronger then Ni or Si or Se.

I'm very sure regardless what ppl will say that I have a very strong and valued Fi, so the result is always INFP or ENFP with ISFP being a third option.

Considering a lot of other things only socionics ESI or IEE makes sense :\ so this is a dilemma. I don't know if my Se is so weak because I have dysthymia and have been depressed for most of my life (chronic depression) or that I can't consider myself extroverted because of it and am ignoring IEE for that reason.

My Ne seems to have a life of its own. Right now I think I'm ESI...but what if I'm wrong? I always scored Ne as either the primary or secondary strongest function. I can see Fi usage clearly, but Ne..not so sure.

I also don't seem to be using Ne properly? Ne doms use it in a positive sense as far as I understood...while I use it to point out all the ways things can go wrong or why something is "not" *insert reasons or pattern*. Is this even Ne?


----------



## Entropic (Jun 15, 2012)

FreeBeer said:


> I don't quite understand this. I have tried actively making Ne use smaller in the keys to cognition test and it doesn't seem to be working. No matter how far I push it back within reasonable limit...its still stronger then Ni or Si or Se.
> 
> I'm very sure regardless what ppl will say that I have a very strong and valued Fi, so the result is always INFP or ENFP with ISFP being a third option.
> 
> ...


Have you seen my test results on K2C on Ne? I tend to always score in the 50+ range, always making me end up as some kind of NP. Last time I took the test which was earlier today I got ENTP. Now that I understand myself and the functions better, I realize I have not a sliver of Ne in me and that Nardi's test is probably really bad at discerning between Ne and Ni as processes.

Ni is also possibility-seking, just that the possibility-seek is about reducing options down so we are left with one single cause. Ne works the opposite way. At least my Se score is appropriate for an inferior.


----------



## LibertyPrime (Dec 17, 2010)

LeaT said:


> Have you seen my test results on K2C on Ne? I tend to always score in the 50+ range, always making me end up as some kind of NP. Last time I took the test which was earlier today I got ENTP. Now that I understand myself and the functions better, I realize I have not a sliver of Ne in me and that Nardi's test is probably really bad at discerning between Ne and Ni as processes.
> 
> Ni is also possibility-seking, just that the possibility-seek is about reducing options down so we are left with one single cause. Ne works the opposite way. At least my Se score is appropriate for an inferior.


Yes that is the one, same for me.

Hmm Se is low however most recent Se-ish thing I did was navigating an about 1 km stretch of mountain river in a forest alone (I split off from the group just so I can do it as noone else wanted a go). Reason for "climbing" the raging river (lol): because I felt like it. Stuff I did was navigate about at times about 1 meter deep fast flowing water, rapids, jump from bolder to boulder, bank to bank as I made my way upstream using funny looking stick I found wedged in between some rocks. It was complete utter fun, but now that I look back on it...it was also dangerous and I could have gotten myself killed or eaten by a bear, bitten by snakes and god know what else. I still managed.

...it was last year thou and I didn't do anything similar since. Prior to that there was nothing else for a while as well.


----------



## Sixty Nein (Feb 13, 2011)

Why is this in the socionics forum?

Also I tend to get really strong Te. As in 45 Te/30-35 Ti as a result, which I always find odd. Then again I just think that their and Te-Ti just describes thinking in general.

I think their Intuition separation is ok though. How much do you score as your other results usually?


----------



## aestrivex (Mar 7, 2011)

the problem with what you are saying is that you are caring about a test result from the internet. this is an error.


----------



## Zero11 (Feb 7, 2010)

Only because it´s unconscious doesn´t mean that it´s weak. As an IEI your Ne would be in the ID Block and therefore a strong element.


----------



## Entropic (Jun 15, 2012)

Zero11 said:


> Only because it´s unconscious doesn´t mean that it´s weak. As an IEI your Ne would be in the ID Block and therefore a strong *but largely unused* element.


Fixed.


----------

